# Cupcake Cubing 2013 - Melbourne



## TimMc (Apr 10, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in a short competition with 3x3? 

There's a one day shopping festival on Thursday the 23rd of May, 2013, at Melbourne Central. Cupcake Central have offered to host us for their retro themed day. 

*EDIT: It's official. *

6:30pm start. Check the schedule.

http://speedcubing.com.au

Tim.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2013)

Sick


----------



## Alex Rubik (Apr 10, 2013)

Short competition is good,but mixing the meeting with the competition would be better.
Melbourne..if i was in Taipei,i'd like to go.


----------



## TimMc (May 3, 2013)

Anyone from Melbourne up for 1-2 rounds of 3x3?

7pm-8/9pm on Thursday 23rd May?

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (May 3, 2013)

I might attend. Not sure.


----------



## JasonK (May 3, 2013)

I had no idea this was a Melbourne thing, "Cupcake Cubing" doesn't really tell you anything about where in the world it is...

Anyway, I can probably come to this. I'll be terrible since I have no time to practise, but I'll come


----------



## Faz (May 3, 2013)

Would it be official?


----------



## Dene (May 3, 2013)

If we can get it approved, then yes it will be official


----------



## TimMc (May 3, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Would it be official?



Yes. We just need a dozen or so competitors to confirm. 

Tim.


----------



## YddEd (May 4, 2013)

Damnit another Melbourne comp :/ No more for Sydney ,'/


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 4, 2013)

Yess, I'll come 

and most likely my sister as well.


----------



## Tim Major (May 4, 2013)

I'm up for it.


----------



## Faz (May 4, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Yes. We just need a dozen or so competitors to confirm.
> 
> Tim.



Confirmed


----------



## Patrick M (May 4, 2013)

Feliks I'd love to see you take back that 3x3 record


----------



## ottozing (May 4, 2013)

I've decided that I won't be attending because it's on a school day and it's only 1 (maybe 2) rounds of 3x3.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 4, 2013)

And its also a lot of trouble to come all the way down here for a couple of hours of solving.


----------



## JasonK (May 4, 2013)

Jay, the fact that you even considered coming for a 2 hour comp blows my mind...

Also, will probably be dragging my brother along to this, he's getting back into cubing again and is still sub-20.


----------



## ottozing (May 4, 2013)

I guess it was silly to consider coming. But hey, I really like hanging out with you guys and don't get many opportunities to do so.


----------



## TimMc (May 5, 2013)

*Competitors 6/12 half way there...*

*Competitors so far:*
Dene Beardsley
Feliks Zemdegs
Jarvis H'Jinn
Jason Kilbourn
Nyny H'Jinn	
Tim McMahon

We need another 6 or so competitors and have three days to get this sorted/announced...

Tim.


----------



## cubernya (May 5, 2013)

I would just like to note (although I am not a delegate) that the regulations say the competition *should* have 12 competitors, not must.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (May 5, 2013)

count me in!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 5, 2013)

Nathan, erim, ezekiel, zane, jack, other tim, andy, cameron all have great chance of coming. 

And thats 8 people I just said off the top of my head, I think they don't know about this yet. I'll go tell as many people as I can.


----------



## bran (May 5, 2013)

I'll come


----------



## Zane_C (May 5, 2013)

I'm interested, but I don't guarantee anything. If I go I'll have to get a train from Ballarat, then back, and I might have an early start to uni the next day.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (May 5, 2013)

Sorry guys, I can not come.


----------



## TimMc (May 5, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> I would just like to note (although I am not a delegate) that the regulations say the competition *should* have 12 competitors, not must.



Yeah, but we're already pushing the limit with the 2 week (vs. 1 month) announcement.... 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (May 5, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> I'm interested, but I don't guarantee anything. If I go I'll have to get a train from Ballarat, then back, and I might have an early start to uni the next day.



I wouldn't really worry about the comp if you have to travel a long way at night.

*EDIT:*
6:30pm start. Check the schedule.

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 6, 2013)

I should be able to come, and having 2 rounds of 2x2 is a big motivation.


----------



## ottozing (May 6, 2013)

Grrrrr stop tempting me


----------



## TimMc (May 8, 2013)

I'm just asking Cupcake Central to confirm that the competition is definitely going ahead by tomorrow evening.

In the mean time, I've enabled registrationn here:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/CupcakeCubing2013/register/

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (May 8, 2013)

Possible FMC?!?! Damn I wish I could go :/


----------



## YddEd (May 8, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Possible FMC?!?! Damn I wish I could go :/


What the heck is FMC? :/


----------



## JasonK (May 8, 2013)

YddEd said:


> What the heck is FMC? :/



Fewest Moves Challenge. You get given a scramble on paper, and you have an hour to work out the shortest possible solution to that scramble. You can use up to 3 cubes to help you.


----------



## YddEd (May 8, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Fewest Moves Challenge. You get given a scramble on paper, and you have an hour to work out the shortest possible solution to that scramble. You can use up to 3 cubes to help you.


Damn, sounds like fun :/


----------



## TimMc (May 8, 2013)

The competition has been officially announced.

And no, we won't have FMC. <.<

Tim.


----------



## DavidCubie (May 8, 2013)

Yeah! Go Feliks and break WR!


----------



## andojay (May 12, 2013)

count me in guys!
however i'll be getting my wisdom teeth removed the day before...


----------



## Faz (May 13, 2013)

andojay said:


> count me in guys!
> however i'll be getting my wisdom teeth removed the day before...



ohh you might struggle to make it I would think.

Also, is this official? It's not on the WCA website


----------



## TimMc (May 15, 2013)

It's official!


----------



## Florian (May 15, 2013)

andojay said:


> count me in guys!
> however i'll be getting my wisdom teeth removed the day before...



aww, poor you


----------



## bran (May 19, 2013)

Does anyone have a spare lube dispensing tip that they can lend me?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 20, 2013)

so it starts at 7pm right?


----------



## Faz (May 21, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> so it starts at 7pm right?



http://www.speedcubing.com.au/CupcakeCubing2013/schedule/


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 21, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> http://www.speedcubing.com.au/CupcakeCubing2013/schedule/



Just 13 people for an official comp? :O


----------



## Faz (May 21, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Just 13 people for an official comp? :O



It's on a Thursday evening


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Faz


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 21, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> It's on a Thursday evening



Oh, that's why...

Unrelated, the biggest comp in Australia is Australian Nationals, right? Is it held in Melbourne, and what time of the year does it take place? If it's in summer vacations I might come, my aunt lives there.


----------



## Dene (May 21, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Oh, that's why...
> 
> Unrelated, the biggest comp in Australia is Australian Nationals, right? Is it held in Melbourne, and what time of the year does it take place? If it's in summer vacations I might come, my aunt lives there.



Usually August. I'm not aware of any plans for this right now, but I was planning on talking to Tim about it on Thursday 

EDIT: August is WINTER in Australia.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 21, 2013)

Dene said:


> Usually August. I'm not aware of any plans for this right now, but I was planning on talking to Tim about it on Thursday
> 
> EDIT: August is WINTER in Australia.



Oh, if it's in August then I can't come most probably.

I know August is winter in Australia, I meant my summer vacations (April-June).

Want to meet all you Australian cubers though


----------



## TimMc (May 21, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Oh, if it's in August then I can't come most probably.
> 
> I know August is winter in Australia, I meant my summer vacations (April-June).
> 
> Want to meet all you Australian cubers though



There's one in Shepparton on June 8th.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (May 22, 2013)

White cubes vs. Black cubes?

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (May 23, 2013)

Get pumped people!

I'll be getting to Melbourne Central about 6 or so.


----------



## Faz (May 23, 2013)

TimMc said:


> White cubes vs. Black cubes?
> 
> Tim.



Black?


----------



## ottozing (May 23, 2013)

Best of luck to everyone competing :tu Wish I could be there :/ This will be the first Auscomp I've missed since my first comp.


----------



## JasonK (May 23, 2013)

I'll be at MC from 5:30, so if anyone gets here let me know :tu


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 23, 2013)

Im already here, at the normal cube meetup spot. Someone come quick.


----------



## Tim Major (May 23, 2013)

I'm at the long table we met up at once near mad mex.


----------



## KarlCubing (May 23, 2013)

If only there were competitions like this is Queensland.....


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 23, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> If only there were competitions like this is Queensland.....



You can always organise something yourself.


----------



## bran (May 23, 2013)

Thanks TimMc for organizing the competition had a lot of fun in my first competition. Too bad I stuffed it up :/


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 23, 2013)

Yes, thank you Tim and Dene. Quite a good mini comp.

Bran, you did amazingly good for someone's first comp.

EDIT: I need to start cubing again.


----------



## Florian (May 23, 2013)

did anything special happen?


----------



## Kirjava (May 23, 2013)

Tim said Feliks got a 5.31. he didn't.


----------



## DavidCubie (May 23, 2013)

Is it over yet? Feliks, upload your 3x3 solves!


----------



## Dene (May 23, 2013)

Thanks to everyone that helped out. This comp went way smoother than me and Tim could have hoped for. It was a good warm up for Shepparton!


----------



## DavidCubie (May 23, 2013)

Did Feliks broke some wr?


----------



## KarlCubing (May 24, 2013)

That would be awesome if he did!


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 24, 2013)

Ouch, Cameron


----------



## Faz (May 24, 2013)

Link to the results (not published on WCA yet): http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=203

My DNF was 6.21 off by an M turn.


----------



## Tim Major (May 24, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Tim said Feliks got a 5.31. he didn't.



No I didn't, I just typed "Feliks 5.31"

What I meant was that Feliks caught a 5:31 train >_>


----------



## YddEd (May 24, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> No I didn't, I just typed "*Faz* 5.31"
> 
> What I meant was that Feliks caught a 5:31 train >_>



Well you could have told us >.>


----------



## bran (May 24, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Yes, thank you Tim and Dene. Quite a good mini comp.
> 
> Bran, you did amazingly good for someone's first comp.
> 
> EDIT: I need to start cubing again.



Thanks and my name is not bran its just some stupid username I came up with. You can call me Mohammad or Raza whatever you find easier.


----------



## Tim Major (May 24, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Well you could have told us >.>


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 24, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Well you could have told us >.>



He wouldn't have been clear.

I think the point was to see if anyone spread it around as fact, even though we had all seen the live results. If it was spread around, then he could have been like "lol u guys so stupid" and if not, then we get this pretty thin excuse for coming on only to say that :b


----------



## DavidCubie (May 24, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Link to the results (not published on WCA yet): http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=203
> 
> My DNF was 6.21 off by an M turn.



Will you upload video solves?


----------



## andojay (May 24, 2013)

I didn't go too badly since i just had my wisdom teeth removed the day before.
but damn i need to practice more and maybe talk less... lol


----------



## googlebleh (May 26, 2013)

A 12.09 OH solve seems upload-worthy.
Also, how was the 1.00 2x2x2 single? Was it just an easy solution or lookahead to an easy LL?


----------



## Faz (May 26, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> A 12.09 OH solve seems upload-worthy.



Definitely not  I'll get some 3x3 solves up soon though.



googlebleh said:


> Also, how was the 1.00 2x2x2 single? Was it just an easy solution or lookahead to an easy LL?



Something like F' U' F R U R' U2 solution.


----------



## CuberCat (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi, when is the next comp in Melb, I am like SUB-1:00. Can I enter? SUB:3.5min in 4x4...


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 1, 2013)

CuberCat said:


> Hi, when is the next comp in Melb, I am like SUB-1:00. Can I enter? SUB:3.5min in 4x4...



There's a competition happening in Shepparton. E-Mail Tim if you would like to go. And your times are fine. As long as you can solve in under 10 minutes, you can compete


----------



## SweetSolver (Jun 1, 2013)

Any chance there will be a comp between July 6th and July 10th?


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2013)

No >.<


----------

